# My old new toy...or new old toy



## Hobomonkeypirate (Sep 18, 2012)

Last week at my favorite local gun shop, I discovered a Beretta M1934 is near excellent condition. It's a commercial model, no military markings at all, so it's had the "easy life". Honestly, it looks like it spent most of it's life on someone's night stand. Anyway, my very first visit to the range with it this weekend impressed me; I do believe it's a keeper. The group is 21 rounds (3 magazines) at 10 yards. As best as I can tell, the "question mark" is formed from the holes made by 9 bullets. I could be a better shot, but I'm quite happy with the old gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Gotta like those Beretta's....


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Fun aren't they? That one looks to be in real good condition. Mine's a beat up shooter grade but still shoots good.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

The "question mark" is kinda funny. Don't reckon there'd be any question as to the outcome of those shots fired at anything other than a paper target, though. Nice shooting.


----------

